# [Buckminster] Missing requirement



## @x.l (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitz jetzt schon ne ganze Weile daran, Buckminster zu übereden einen Build zu machen.

Für ein triviales Beispiel funktioniert das auch. Wenn ich es jedoch auf das eigentliche Projekt anwende, erhalte ich immer folgende Meldung:

```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 1 2010-01-21 11:38:52.816
!MESSAGE Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2010-01-21 11:38:52.816
!MESSAGE Software being installed: MeinProjekt 0.0.0 (de.meinprojekt.product 0.0.0)
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director 4 0 2010-01-21 11:38:52.816
!MESSAGE [b]Missing requirement:[/b] Filialdaten UI 1.0.0.qualifier (de.meinprojekt.filialdaten.ui 1.0.0.qualifier) requires 'package org.springframework.transaction.interceptor 3.0.0.RELEASE' but it could not be found
```

Zur Struktur: 
- alle gewünschten Features sind wiederum in ein Feature de.meinProjekt.build gepackt.
- de.meinProjekt.build ist wiederum in ein Feature de.meinProjekt.site eingebunden
- auf de.meinProjekt.site führe ich nun zuerst site.p2 aus
- danach rufe ich dann create.product auf -> Ergebnis ist dann die obige Meldung

Die Targetplatform ist richtig konfiguriert und es sollte eigentlich funktionieren...

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? 

Grüße, Ax.l


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2010)

Dein Produkt enthält kein Bundle das org.springframework.transaction.interceptor in Version 3 exportiert.
Das ist kein Buckminster Problem, deine Product Definition ist einfach nicht vollständig.


----------



## @x.l (22. Jan 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Doch daran lag es nicht: Das Problem liegt bei Buckminster. Beim Erstellen der p2-Site besorgt er sich ja notwendigen jar's.  Dabei geht Buckminster davon aus, dass der Dateiname wie folgt aufgebaut ist:

```
<Bundle-SymbolicName>_<Bundle-Version>.jar

z.B.:
org.springframework.transaction.source_3.0.0.RELEASE.jar
```

Doch die Datei hieß: org.springframework.transaction-sources-3.0.0.RELEASE.jar

Deshalb hat er sie nicht gefunden und somit nicht ins Repository übernommen.

[edit]
siehe https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=278304


----------

